# BESt SEMI AUTO SHOTGUN FOR 3 1/2 INCH



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I am looking for which semi auto shotgun you feel has the best recoil releaf shooting 3 1/2 inch steel? I think my father is looking for a new 
3 1/2 inch semi auto. It must have low recoil, you know easy on the shoulder.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

benelli SBEII no doubt


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Benelli SBE II - All the Way.

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 3 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.

Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.

The Beretta is heavier and more clumbsier.... I know that they are also fatter foreends...which was a pain...but apparently the new ones aren't as fat, because people complained. I've shot the original one...but not the new one.

All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.

All of our Benelli's are 26" barrell's. We blind hunt for ducks and field hunt for pheasant in SD..... the "26 barrell is the best compromise for all hunting conditions.

However......my buddy just bought a SBE II with a 24" barrel.....and man, is that nice. Now one of the guys who got his in 26" inch barrel wants to buy another barrel for his, a 24".

A longer barrel is easier to swing. But if your a good shot, it shouldn't matter. If I was a good shot, I'd definitely go for a 24" inch barrel now.

We all have BLACK MATTE, because of problems with the CAMO ones.

I now think that a 24" inch barrel might be nice too. My friend bought one, and man is it handy.

If I could get more then one gun, I'd have a 24" and 26" Benelli Super Black Eagle II.

:sniper:


----------

